# 3-D bow recommendation



## gaw1957 (Apr 19, 2009)

I shoot a Hoyt Trykon tuned to about 55 lbs for my draw.


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

Bowtechs, Matthew's, and Elites are walking away from the competition from what I see at the 3D shoots.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

I see a lot of different bows when I go to ASA pro-ams. From Hoyt to Pearson and everything in between. Local shoot wise I think a lot has to do with what the bow shops in that area carry. Here we have Hoyt, Matthews, and Bowtech. I say shoot what feels good.


----------



## mx614 (Mar 30, 2008)

I've said it more than once: I have never owned either one of these but would recomend either of them to a person wanting a bow for 3d. drenalin L D. Or PSE bowmadness XL. Both of these recomendations are strictly off of design.


----------



## ctmartinshooter (Aug 16, 2003)

WDMJR3DBOWGUY said:


> I say shoot what feels good.


I agree. I shot Mathews, Bowtech, Martin, and a few Hoyts before settling on the Ultra Elite. It's all about what feels good to you.


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

I would recommend the Mathews Drenalin LD...

It is what I am shooting now, after switching from a Bowtech 82nd Airborne (NOT recommended for a 3D bow...it's not very forgiving at all, and it's VERY torquey)...However, I've thought about keeping it for big game bow-hunting, but I just don't care much for the bowtech grip... I have large hands, and love a Mathews grip because of how forgiving it is, and how well it fills up my palm-swell, instead of feeling like I'm shooting a 36.5" A-T-A bow with a tooth-pick for a handle... LOL

I'd recommend the Mathews Drenalin LD, Hoyt Katera XL, Hoyt Seven-37, Elite's are great bows (from what I hear), Rytera's are good quality.


----------



## DXTBIKER (Feb 15, 2009)

For 3D I shoot a Dren. LD set at 62lbs with a QAD pro series rest and a four pin site. I think its all up to the shooter, if your going to buy a new set up then I think you should go to the dealers and shoot every bow you can get your hands on, and I mean every bow, nowadays all the manufactures are making good bows. For 3D I would take in consideration that longer ATA is usually a little more forgiving. Good luck.


----------



## tntone (Aug 13, 2006)

i just got the most accurate bow ive ever shot...... bowmadness xl........ give it a try........


----------



## dragman (Jul 12, 2008)

shoot a hoyt elite series and you will never shoot anything else.


----------



## Snakeeyes (Jul 14, 2008)

Mathews Drenalin LD!!!


----------



## Deertracker11 (Jun 6, 2008)

Vantage Elite or Pro W/ Spiral Xs 65% Let-off.!!!!!!
Or the PSE Money Maker Dual CAM. 
Drenalin LDs have a soft wall.... And are not very long ATA.


----------



## killasoundz (Jul 6, 2008)

I like my Mathews Conquest 4 and Elite GTO about the same for open class. Known distance I bring out the Conquest because I like the heavier bow to just sit in my hand. Shoot the elite for the speed, smooth draw and solid wall. Never thought I could find a binary cam bow that draws as nice as my single cam.


----------



## AZBowhunt (Nov 4, 2007)

*Walking away*



Sniper1 said:


> Bowtechs, Matthew's, and Elites are walking away from the competition from what I see at the 3D shoots.



Of course they are walking away from the competition as they keep getting beat by Hoyts!!! Ha Ha Ha ! !


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

i absolutely love my am35. now if i could just learn how to shoot it.


----------



## Cgreen5760 (Mar 19, 2009)

A good 3D only bow would be a bow with a good ata and brace height both will give you a more forgiving bow. 3D is all about guessing yardage so if you are good at yardage estimation speed is not a factor a good comfotable bow to shoot will work great. Go to your local pro shop and shoot some bows whatever fits you best is a good choice.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

72archer said:


> Went to a shoot yesterday, first one in over 10 years. My old Martin hunting rig was clearly outgunned by the newer bows I saw. Noted the PSE Dream Season and Hoyt AlphaMax 32 in particular. Had read the Outdoor Life review of 2009's best bows, so I was kind of looking forward to seeing these upgraded performers. Pretty impressive.
> 
> So to my question - what bows seemto be among the favorites these days among 3-D shooters? Any compelling reasons for their selection?
> 
> Much appreciate it !


:wink: Why not get another Martin?
I'm guessing you shoot hunter class, would use the bow for hunting and that the other components on your old bow may be a bit dated as well.................
Some food for thought:
- The Spot Hogg Hogg-It is the top of the line pin sight. I use mine for competition and hunting. It's made so you can change setup from one game to the next and it's not ruined after a couple of years. Extend the sight further out for targets and closer in for hunting. After ruining some "good" sights I now have 2 Hogg-Its and a Hunter Hogg-It.
- Specialty Archery Products peep kit. You can switch aperture sizes quickly and easily. You'll be able to use a smaller diameter aperture for 3D and switch to a bigger one for hunting. You'll be able to center your sight housing regardless of the configuration of the bow.
- The majority of serious 3D'ers use some type of spring steel rest. A lot use a drop-away. The drop-away could serve you well for both hunting and 3D. I use a Brite Site Pro Tuner for targets.
- If you have a reasonable draw length, I don't, you can get arrows that will have good speed for 3D and durability for hunting. It also depends on the speed of the bow, your draw weight and the game you hunt. Different tip weight could be all you need to change on the arrow.
- A quality release can be used for hunting and targets. I have a pair of Carter Embers I've been using for a few years for everything.
- Draw weight can be an issue for a dual purpose bow. I can comfortably shoot 60 lbs. for 3D and 62 lbs. for hunting. A big part of archery accuracy is technique/form and good practice is how you get and maintain good "form". Don't overbow yourself if you plan on shooting a lot. I can get my 3D arrow in the upper 280's and my hunting arrow travels 265-270 fps. I have a 26" draw that limits my speed.

As use get more involved in 3D you can change to more specialized arrow and rest. You could have 2 identical bows one configured for hunting and the other for 3D.

I've used a Martin FireCat to shoot 300/50 X's indoors, 3D competition and to kill many deer and turkey. I use the same sight, the same release, different arrows and a different rest for hunting. 

:embara: I think I've done enough yapping...................


----------



## KCC (Aug 27, 2007)

*Ld*

I shoot a Mathews Drenalin LD, as a matter of fact I have two, one for 3D and one for hunting. I really like the smooth draw and the light weight of the bow. Another plus is the brace heighth, makes for a smooth, fast and forgiving bow.

But, if your looking for a new bow, shoot all you can to see which one feels the most comfortable to you. In the end if the bow doesn't feel right then you will probably not shoot well with it.


----------



## Green River (May 13, 2006)

I shoot a Mathews Drenlin LD @ 60# and like it very much.


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

there are 2 top bows that come to mind for todays 3d shooter. the Drenalin LD and the Apex 7. if you want a multi-use bow then the LD is the way to go. If you want a bow for strictly 3d then the apex7.


----------



## erbyderby (Jan 10, 2009)

*Bear Truth 2*

I have shot a Bear Truth 1....now a Truth 2! I really love it! I can keep up with the fancy high dollar bows.....remember, It's 95% indian, 5% bow!
Martin also is a great bow...I shot one for years....and shot it well!
Whatever you feel comfortable with.....try 'em all out beofre you invest!

Godd luck and God Bless!

Jason


----------



## InfantryArcher8 (Mar 8, 2006)

*What feels good*

From my signature below you can tell I shoot bow tech. All that said I shot numerous bows before I made my decision and you should also. Buying a bow is all about how it feels to you and of course how big your wallet is (in my case how much the wife lets me spend). Every major archery company makes a quality product. Some may be faster, some more forgiving and some just plain will feel better to you. Take your time and make an educated decision. If you rush out and buy the first thing that feels "ok" there's a good chance that you'll regret it in the long run...good luck and good shooting


----------



## dragman (Jul 12, 2008)

erbyderby said:


> I have shot a Bear Truth 1....now a Truth 2! I really love it! I can keep up with the fancy high dollar bows.....remember, It's 95% indian, 5% bow!
> Martin also is a great bow...I shot one for years....and shot it well!
> Whatever you feel comfortable with.....try 'em all out beofre you invest!
> 
> ...


Not knocking anyones bow choice but if you make a perfect shot don't you want to make sure the bow backs it up. I have shot my friends crappy bow (wont mention brand) I shot probably 200-250 shots out of it while I was waiting for a bow I ordered and There IS a difference if your a good enough shooter.


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

60# Conquest 3 or 4.


----------



## wilkersonhunter (Dec 12, 2007)

where is horseshoebend ?


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

wilkersonhunter said:


> where is horseshoebend ?


Fort Taluse, Alabama...

Not sure if spelling is correct?

But it's in Alabama...

Why?


----------



## 72archer (Feb 21, 2009)

Really good observations and advice. Sounds like patience and shooting lots of bows may be the best course of action. Speed is not the only factor, and a bow that shoots well, of whatever speed, is the right choice.


----------



## Green River (May 13, 2006)

where is horseshoebend ? 


MudRunner2005 said:


> Fort Taluse, Alabama...
> 
> Not sure if spelling is correct?
> 
> ...


Naaaaaa.....it's in KY, best archery shop on earth!


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

Green River said:


> where is horseshoebend ?
> 
> 
> Naaaaaa.....it's in KY, best archery shop on earth!


I believe there's one here in AL, as well...

Not sure though...


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

ctmartinshooter said:


> I agree. I shot Mathews, Bowtech, Martin, and a few Hoyts before settling on the Ultra Elite. It's all about what feels good to you.


+1 on the Hoyt Ultra Elite , sweet shooting, fast, target bow!


----------



## eno927 (Dec 25, 2008)

*elite rules*

i shoot a gt 500 . awesome 3d bow if not just for speed for smoothness 62# 28.5 @327 ibo


----------



## pol700 (Jun 29, 2011)

oh yeah


----------



## Rootbeer LX (Jan 2, 2010)

Absolutley Love my Ultra Elite! I wish they still made that model. Guess i will go with a Contender Elite next time.


----------



## J-Dubyah (Mar 6, 2010)

The Drenalin LD was a great bow for me. Smooth draw and easy to shoot, but made the mistake of shooting the Elite GT500 which has forced me to sell all my Mathews! Great choices out there shoot what you feel is best.


----------



## Huntingmann (Mar 5, 2010)

i am a big fan of the drenalin LD as well, the long ata and the 7 inch brace height make the bow so easy to shoot well, i switched from and x-force omen to and Drenalin LD, and although clearly not up to speed with the omen, the drenalin outshoots it by a longshot, and my hunting and 3d setup are identical, im a recreational 3-d shooter so i take my hunting bow to a shoot and the drenalin has just done both perfectly for me


----------



## martinman1969 (Feb 7, 2010)

I would have to say if it were me I would go with a rytera alien z or nemesis plenty of speed smooth and very forgiving.


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

Invasion


----------



## tristacles125 (Aug 15, 2011)

for 3D I LOVE the monster series form mathews. I use the 7.0 and my father uses the MR7 and they shoot beautifully. The only downfall is in full draw it is not solid like a wall you can rock the draw back and forth.


----------



## mudbug82 (Jan 23, 2011)

I shoot a 2010 Martin Shadowcat. I absolutely love the way it handles on the 3D range! If you're looking for a longer ATA bow it is hard to beat!


----------



## pozoutdoors (Jan 17, 2010)

I just got my first hoyt this year. The AM35 fits me perfect. I have shot mathews for years. I have had so many bows in the past year. I still have my z7 for hunting, a gt500 I've been trying to get used to. But, my AM35 is what I shoot the best. So, I use it for 3D. It's not as fast as some bows I have owned. But, it shoots great for me!!!


----------

